# water trap for air compressor



## rutledj (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm gearing up to lay some hardwood floors using an air assisted nailer. I have an older Sears air compressor with a large reservoir tank that can provide up to 120 psi. My question is, do I need some type of water trap in my line before the nailer?

If so, would one of those small inline traps work? If not, I'm assuming I need one of the larger units. I have read where the trap is more effective if it is some distance from the compressor. How far should it be from the compressor?

Thanks,
Rut


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not going to do any harm, but it's really not needed.
If you do install one install it on the outlet on the tank, not at the end of the hose.
At the start of each day add a few drops of real air tool oil into the connector on the tool.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

If possible set your compressor outdoors in the cold and your large reservoir will make a better water trap. The longer distance from the compressor to the trap is recommended for more cooling to condense more water out.


----------



## rutledj (Nov 9, 2011)

The compressor will be running in the garage. Would I still need to move the trap further away from the tank? How far is good enough?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

rutledj said:


> The compressor will be running in the garage. Would I still need to move the trap further away from the tank? How far is good enough?


Ayuh,.... The compressor's Tank is all the water trap ya need for an air nailer,....
Just drain the tank, daily,...

If yer sprayin' paint, then maybe an air dryer should be used,...


----------



## 78Vette (Nov 25, 2009)

Bondo said:


> *Just drain the tank, daily*,...
> 
> If yer sprayin' paint, then maybe an air dryer should be used,...


Agreed....sounds like he has a small portable compressor there.
Dont forget to oil the nailer.....

If it's a large unit like mine, have a auto-drain right on the tank and a trap at each outlet


----------



## rutledj (Nov 9, 2011)

Not really a small portable. The take is fairly large and on wheels.


----------



## 78Vette (Nov 25, 2009)

rutledj said:


> Not really a small portable. The take is fairly large and on wheels.


Ok, maybe a 20 Gal tank or so. It appears that this is a one shot deal/job.....just drain the tank at least once/day and oil the nailer once or twice/day, depending on how hard you're working it. If you use airtools a lot, i'd say get a auto-drain for it, but even then, you'll have misture in the air unless you get a dryer


----------



## landfillwizard (Feb 21, 2014)

I have a small drain on the bottom of my compressor i leave cracked ope all the time. When moisture accumulates in the bottom it drains out. Also It drains the tank when not in use.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

rutledj said:


> Not really a small portable. The take is fairly large and on wheels.


Ayuh,.... If it's got wheels, it's small enough to call portable,....

On my most used garage compressor, I "Tee'd" the drain outlet, 'n put in a cable drain fittin', I got from a tractor trailer supply house,...

I can reach under the tank, to open the screrw drain, or just pull the cable up by the top of the compressor to drain it,...


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

IMHO, use one at the last 50' of hose, closer to the gun. I'd hate to see oil/water spots on the new raw wood- also depends the gun seals. Especially if cold in the garage, as said. I used them on my 20's when framing because in production, the compressor tank won't collect it all, due to near-constant use. Esp. in finish trim work, with the compressor in the van out front (unheated), before I bought a small one to move inside. This from CH; 
Moisture in compressed air will form into
droplets as it comes from an air com-
pressor pump. When humidity is high or
when a compressor is in continuous use
for an extended period of time, this mois-
ture will collect in the tank. When using a
paint spray or sandblast gun, this water
will be carried from the tank through the
hose, and out of the gun as droplets
mixed with the spray material.
IMPORTANT
: This condensation will
cause water spots in a paint job, espe-
cially when spraying other than water
based paints. If sandblasting, it will cause
the sand to cake and clog the gun, ren-
dering it ineffective.
A filter in the air line, located as near to
the gun as possible, will help eliminate
this moisture
From; http://www.jackssmallengines.com/campbell_lookup.cfm?SUBDIR=Air Compressors

Framed a house using 200' of air hose from compressor (not my choice) in winter with 2 water traps and hoses would freeze up numerous times requiring thawing. Try it without one and check the paper towel in front of the gun exhaust port for oil spots.... you may be fine. 

Gary


----------

